# The old guy with his mares ...



## Kendra (Jun 13, 2010)

I took this photo this afternoon, this is North Stars Valdez Y Basan, age 21, with his little herd of mares. I think he looks gorgous, but I might be biased!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 13, 2010)

That is just the sort of scene I love to see! I think he's gorgous too





Anna


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 13, 2010)

You are right he IS beautiful! Great pic!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 14, 2010)

The setting is beautiful too, but my eye went right to Valdez. He's the definition of aging with distinction.


----------



## Mona (Jun 14, 2010)

I've ALWAYS admired the beauty of that "man" Kendra. He's such a handsome fellow!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 14, 2010)

_He looks fantastic to me....._


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 14, 2010)

Yup..He sure looks to be the big Ka-Hoona of your little herd. He's stunning!

Kendra, what mountain range is that in the back ground...beautiful area!


----------



## Tab (Jun 14, 2010)

He is a special boy!


----------



## Kendra (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Valdez really is a special guy, with a temperament that is second to none. We're very lucky to still have him, he's been a part of our family for 19 years, and it's been 10 years since we nearly lost him to a spinal cord injury. I'm hoping to be able to get some 'glamour' pictures of him this summer.

Ribbie - those are the Canadian Rockies! We're northwest of Calgary, Alberta.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks, I could get used to looking at that scenery.....well maybe winter ...not so much


----------



## minie812 (Jun 14, 2010)

Gotta love the bay pintos


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 14, 2010)

Amazing photo and lovely setting too


----------



## Relic (Jun 14, 2010)

He's as handsome as ever and wow it's hard to believe how fast the years have come and gone..l hope he makes an appearance next year as a geriatric horse...Relic's coming though l've heard l also need to start now on getting him fit again so he can at least enter a roadster and jumping class because a certain someone thinks reliving the good old days of her past will make for some new memories to hang onto


----------



## MountainMeadows (Jun 14, 2010)

He is beautiful - cherish that photo, it is pix like that that are so wonderful to look back on and remember why we got into miniatures in the first place.

Stac


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful shot! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Kendra (Jun 15, 2010)

Relic said:


> He's as handsome as ever and wow it's hard to believe how fast the years have come and gone..l hope he makes an appearance next year as a geriatric horse...Relic's coming though l've heard l also need to start now on getting him fit again so he can at least enter a roadster and jumping class because a certain someone thinks reliving the good old days of her past will make for some new memories to hang onto


Oh, would be great to see Relic again! Hey, random thought - do you guys still have Clunker?

There has been some discussion of bringing Valdez along to the club show this summer - I have just a little bit more convincing to do!



I don't think we'll drive him though - he's not 100% sound after his accident though you'd never know it to see him in the pasture!

Valdez today:


----------



## twister (Jun 15, 2010)

He is absolutely gorgeous Kendra and such a stunning view of the mountains behind.

Yvonne


----------



## Shari (Jun 16, 2010)

That is a stunning capture! Beautiful horses and farm!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a slice of horsie heaven!! How lucky he is to be able to live with his mares and foals and in such a nice setting too.





Leia


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 19, 2010)

What a pretty scene and what a handsome man


----------



## rockin r (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful....I'm jealous!


----------

